# Beaumont hospital from M1 north



## Caveat (14 Sep 2012)

Hi

Rarely drive in Dublin and a little concerned with M50/port tunnel and all that crack about taking a wrong turn. 

Coming in from M1 north is there anything I should ensure I do/don't do? 

I've heard it can be a little confusing.


----------



## Slim (14 Sep 2012)

Caveat said:


> Hi
> 
> Rarely drive in Dublin and a little concerned with M50/port tunnel and all that crack about taking a wrong turn.
> 
> ...


Hi.

From M1, stay left at Port Tunnel entry and a few hundred yards after that, at Whitehall(thanks for correction), turn left at big red brick church, Beaumont is signposted from there.


----------



## Caveat (14 Sep 2012)

Thanks

Sounds strightforward - so do I simply follow sign post for city centre/port tunnel or does it say something else?


----------



## bazermc (14 Sep 2012)

Caveat said:


> Thanks
> 
> Sounds strightforward - so do I simply follow sign post for city centre/port tunnel or does it say something else?


 
Follow signs for city centre/port tunnel, but as you approach the split for the tunnel it will be sign posted as such.  The lane on the very far left will be will be for city centre where you want to head for.  Dont go into the right two lanes as they enter the tunnel.  Dont worry the signs are well done and you will see the tunnel as you approach


----------



## Caveat (14 Sep 2012)

Thanks for that - sounds OK then.


----------



## TarfHead (14 Sep 2012)

Slim said:


> Hi.
> 
> From M1, stay left at Port Tunnel entry and a few hundred yards after that, at Santry, turn left at big red brick church, Beaumont is signposted from there.


 
The big red church, on left, is at Whitehall. At lights after church, turn left onto Collins Avenue. After a few hundred yards, there's a traffic light junction where you turn left to Beaumount Road.

This road curves right. After the junction with a petrol station and Beaumount House pub, the hospital is a left turn, on traffic lights. This turn is about 200 yards after Beaumount House.

Parking is at the multi-storey car park. On the approach to the hospital, there's a small roundabout, where you take the second exit to the car park. Rate is €2.20 per hour.


----------



## Caveat (14 Sep 2012)

Great - fully informed now, thanks!


----------



## Slim (14 Sep 2012)

TarfHead said:


> The big red church, on left, is at Whitehall....


 
Thanks, I am, from the country and can't always remember what places are called!


----------

